# Need a little help! newbie needs advice on storing live rock for a few days



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi All,

We are from a small town and are setting up our first tank for cycling and have bought live rock that has been cured. We were not planning on getting the rock so soon, but since I found some while in Toronto decided to pick some up.

Unfortunately, when we got home I check all the local grocery stores and only found one bottle of reverse osmosis water (5 gallons).

So, I have two questions,

1. Since we are only trying to store the live rock for a few days while getting the main tank ready, can we use distilled water? The rock will be removed from that water in a few days and placed in the tank to be cycled which will be filled with R.O. water. No corals or fish will be in the distilled water - only the cured live rock.

2. Do we have to let the salt water sit for the 24 hours before putting the live rock into it? Again, it will only be in it for a few days before being transferred to a tank with R.O.

Yes, the water we are storing the rock in will be heated and circulated.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't use distilled water. Most of them have had elements added back to the water!

You are better off just using tap water. Add a declorinator if you have it, if not, it will survive.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks JT I do have access to a fresh water fish guy (in the trade professionally) who has a filter that removes almost everything (down to 5 microns). Would that be fine?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I know it sounds crazy but contact Crayon (member here on teh forums)

She's just north of Barrie and she has R/O water that you might be able to skim off her 

Should only be a 10-20 minute drive for you, and you get to check out her awesome setup!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Midland said:


> Thanks JT I do have access to a fresh water fish guy (in the trade professionally) who has a filter that removes almost everything (down to 5 microns). Would that be fine?


That would work just fine. Better than water directly from the tap.

Having said that, there are some amazing tanks that are filled, and topped off with regular tap water.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Do you know how much it's snowing right now?????
Hey Midland, we have a 55 gallon drum of RO we've been running today no salt in it yet. Come and get some. You will need a drum or containers.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Crayon, where are you located?


----------



## davebradley (Mar 16, 2014)

I love reefing communities!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Sorry Crayon - PM me where you are located if you are up to me coming by. Should not have asked you to put your location on a public forum.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Pffft....everyone knows where she lives


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Honestly tap water and some Prime or other de chlorinator rock will be fine. It's snowing like crazy up north!


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks so much everyone for your offers of help! We have the water all looked after and we are just waiting for the water to warm up before putting the water in. Colin is checking adding the salt and checking it with the refractometer. Rocks should be good for a few days till we get the plumbing done on the tank and get enough R.O. for the good tank. Great forum here!


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

For Crayon and Norman - yes the snow is coming down but us hockey dads are used to it! My poor wife is from South America - even after 15 years here she looks out the window and thinks I'm nuts for moving us to Midland.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Midland said:


> Crayon, where are you located?


See right under my name just below join date on the left? 
I know you will feel like a dork when you see that, just couldn't resist........


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

altcharacter said:


> Pffft....everyone knows where she lives


Yeah, but very few bother to make the drive to visit! Koopie does, and Rich and cerebrous,
But nooooo, all you other guys get scared of a few flakes. Or maybe you didn't buy the gps that goes north of Hwy 7


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Crayon said:


> Yeah, but very few bother to make the drive to visit! Koopie does, and Rich and cerebrous,
> But nooooo, all you other guys get scared of a few flakes. Or maybe you didn't buy the gps that goes north of Hwy 7


I go north of Hwy 7 .. just not north of Major MacKenzie !!


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Crayon said:


> Yeah, but very few bother to make the drive to visit! Koopie does, and Rich and cerebrous,
> But nooooo, all you other guys get scared of a few flakes. Or maybe you didn't buy the gps that goes north of Hwy 7


Hey I'm north of hwy 7. It's not just a few flakes...


----------



## davebradley (Mar 16, 2014)

I go to port Stanley and Nobel a few times a year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Mikeylikes said:


> I go north of Hwy 7 .. just not north of Major MacKenzie !!


Pansy, woss, fraidy cat.
You must drive that Tesla that only has a range of 80 km.
I don't get it. It's still another two hours past our place to North Bay. It's not like we are in the middle of no where!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Norman said:


> Hey I'm north of hwy 7. It's not just a few flakes...


I dunno. If you live north of HWY 7 and think this is more than a few flakes, you must be south of Major Mac.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm just lazy. It's the mexican in me


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Midland said:


> For Crayon and Norman - yes the snow is coming down but us hockey dads are used to it! My poor wife is from South America - even after 15 years here she looks out the window and thinks I'm nuts for moving us to Midland.


we also think the same 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Crayon said:


> I dunno. If you live north of HWY 7 and think this is more than a few flakes, you must be south of Major Mac.


Lol...actually my parents are in Elmvale and I used to board my horses that way and drive up to see them all the time in the winter.... I'm south of Cookstown and we got a fair amount of snow. Perhaps this stuff is coming up from the south.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

sig said:


> we also think the same


I dunno, moving from Russia to Canada, that's like.....well.....1 degree warmer?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Norman said:


> Lol...actually my parents are in Elmvale and I used to board my horses that way and drive up to see them all the time in the winter.... I'm south of Cookstown and we got a fair amount of snow. Perhaps this stuff is coming up from the south.


We had about 12" last week, another 4" on Friday, 6" yesterday and I think it's still snowing today.
It's not coming from Toronto. This stuff is white and fluffy. The stuff from Toronto is always brown.........


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So what you're saying is that you want the white 12" rather than the brown 4"???


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

altcharacter said:


> So what you're saying is that you want the white 12" rather than the brown 4"???


I'm not responding.
Ignore
Ignore
Ignore


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Crayon said:


> See right under my name just below join date on the left?
> I know you will feel like a dork when you see that, just couldn't resist........


Hey, don't blame me, must have been snow blindness!


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Was there a full moon out or something?


----------

